# Axiom m80 v2 (400w) vs Amp 400>



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a pair of Axiom m80 v2 arriving here either this week or next. I plan on bi-amping them and was wondering how much over the 400w would I safely be able to go or is the 400w written in stone?

m80 Specifications:

Max Amp Power: 400 Watts
Min Amp Power: 10 Watts
Freq Resp +/-3dB (Hz): 34 - 22kHz Graph
Freq Resp +3dB- 9dB (Hz): 25 - 22kHz
Impedance (Ohms): 4 Ohms
SPL in Room1w/1m(dB): 95 dB
SPL Anechoic 1w/1m(dB): 91 dB
X-Over: 160Hz & 2.3kHz


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I guess the title should read: Axiom m80 v2 (400w) vs Amp 400<


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Those maximums are something you will probably never actually reach while playing the speakers. You could power them with 500-600 watts if you wanted, but the bulk of that would simply be reserve and never used.

I powered my little SVS SBS-01's with a 600wpc amp.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

That really opens up my Amp selection right now. I think that I'm going to buy a used amp, but some of the ones I was looking at were over 400w @ 4 ohms.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You don't need that much power, but nothing wrong with having it either.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

Right now my receiver is pushing 140w @ 4ohm, so would I have to get an amp that pushes 280w to hear a significant difference?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You most likely would not notice any difference.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

My current AVR is about 6 years old, possibly older, and have heard a lot of people comment about the Bass being tighter and the highs being crisper as well. A lot has changed in the AVR's over the years and was wondering if it would make a difference or not?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It's possible the newer and more up to date features in the latest Yamaha receivers, or any other recently released receiver could allow you to optimize your sound better... as well as they may be more neutral and/or may not color the sound as bad as they used to, if in fact they did.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

Well, right now with the crossovers, I can't set them manually. I can only set them by choosing the size of the speakers. I haven't read through the manual, but I have my mains at small, so I think it should be around 80hz or so for the crossover.

I don't need a lot of the bells and whistles that the new receivers have. Having HD/BD audio and maybe 1.3 HDMI, but right now I'm waiting for the war to end or come to a draw at least, before I make the plunge.

This is the reason, why I'm just looking for a separate amp right now and upgrade my Receiver when things pan out in the future...........I hope.


----------



## Ron Temple (Oct 16, 2007)

I know I'm way late to this party Alex, but I think a used 2 channel amp would really open those speakers up and take a load of the AVR. You can find Adcoms and Carvers all day long for $350 - $400, that will push between 3-400 watts into 4 ohms. The Carvers can also help tame bright speakers as the M & TFM series are modded to sound like the Carver Silver 7 tube monos. You'll probably never use the last 3dbs of headroom, but it's nice to have. I'm also of the opinion that once you start using separate amplification you probably won't go back.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Jesus, sorry if I ofended anyone.
Buddy, I have the MT 80's and a Denon 3805 about 180w per channel into 4ohm and I have never had an issue with volume. At +10 db on the dial just for the fun of it one day I hit 118 db and they heard them 1/2mile down the road. If you are worrying that you will not have enough volume with a 400watt amp, then you need a PA system similar to what nickleback uses.
There not meant to abuse and at those levels if you want to hear in 20 years you would have to put ear muffs on. And if you gotta put ear muffs on then turn it down.


----------

